# The story of Pichu and Shipo



## roflrat (May 5, 2010)

After a long break from ratties, i decided to have a go. I contacted a breeder that opened up nearby.

The first time i saw pichu and shipo was one of the happiest moments of my life. They were babies still, just barely out of their "momma's milk" phase and growing to be little ratties. Each rat was loved by me and my wife but it seems they picked their favorite owner. Pichu loved laying on my hand in a little ball, sometimes sleeping so long that my hand falls asleep. He slept so comfy, i had no idea my hand was that comfortable but he liked it. Shipo (the younger brother) loved my wife more. Shipo picked her hand to lay in and sleep.

We found it odd at first because its unheard of for them to specifically pick their favorite hand. Ive tested it by switching them but their was no fooling them, sure enough pichu would waddle sleepily back to me and shipo to his momma's hand. When they were awake, they were so playful. I remember shipo and pichu each taking on one of my fingers in wrestle / tickle fights. I still remember them hiding and running around the bed and occasionally taking a nap on my pillow. I didnt care, they were my babies, my lil darlings. Free from the troubles of the world and filled with love and obviously security since they literally slept anywhere on you.

Sadly, Pichu started sneezing more than usual. Immediately i was worried, watched him close. I noticed him getting slower, sleeping more and even dragging himself. Right away i called the vet only to found out she doesn't take in rats anymore and this being at 11 at night.. i had to wait till morning.. Pichu went to sleep in his box and nestled up in a corner. I did not want to disturb him so he could rest. I put him on a shelf where they usually sleep for the night and i tried taking my mind off of it. An hour later i heard Pichu running back and forth and right away i knew that was it. I got up and ran to his cage already in tears and held him. I held him and whispered to him "its okay my pichu, go, go and rest my little baby, dont worry one day we will be together and we can finger wrestle again. Just go my pichu, walking on clouds is fun i hear."
He then passed.. I gave him one last kiss and gave him a proper burial. My little pichu passed.

Then, very late at night. Shipo got the same systems but harder. It was instant. He started slowly trying to run out of his cage, around the bed. 
At this time i knew what was happening but my wife didnt. She was playnig a game on the computer. I told her too so she can take her mind off the loss of Pichu, it was hard and she needed time to deal. Sadly this was even harder. As she played, shipo ran to my hand.. this broke me into tears because he never came to my hand but this time he did. He dragged himself on my hand and looked at me. The look he gave me was a look that you knew, he was saying goodbye. I gripped him softly, and whispered "go be with your brother shipo, hes already walking on clouds and waiting for you. im so sorry i couldnt help you, apologize to your brother for me. Ill miss you shipo, just remember i never cared which hand you slept on, you meant just as much to me as your brother did." I then felt his last breath, and he passed on my hand.

I called my wife to come here, and right away she knew. She bursted into tears holding and hugging him. Our babies were gone and it was one of the hardest things we've ever dealt with. I gave him a proper burial next to his brother.

A few days after, i was on my way to a local pet store to buy some rabbit food for our pet rabbit and i noticed a guy over near the feeder rats they sold. It was the supposed breeder i bought shipo and pichu from. He was buying baby rats and reselling them as breeders. It then hit me why he came outside to give us the rats instead of letting us go inside to see his kennel. He then turned around and saw me and his eyes got big. I walked right up to him as my wife tried pulling me back and looked him straight in the eyes... I really dont want to repeat what was said, but i did convince him to stop reselling them. The store clerk freaked out and called the police and after a nice discussion, even the cop said it was pretty messed up this guy was doing it but their was no law here on reselling feeder rats cause technically you can "breed" feeder rats and their is no resell contract if you buy them from a store.

As much as i wanted to hit this ******* in the face, i was glad i got pichu and shipo, i was happy that i gave them the best month they ever had.
They will always be missed and remembered.

Rest In Peace,
Shipo and Pichu, walking on clouds.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

One of my rats, as many do, died from breathing problems and this story brought tears to my eyes.  They sound like wonderful rats.
I hope you gave that 'breeder' what he deserved.

Was Pichu named after the Pokemon, by any chance?


----------



## roflrat (May 5, 2010)

Indeed he was. His hair would kind of stick up as if hes building up static.
Sorry to bring the tears, i am happy i got it off my chest. It feels nice to vent what you keep inside.



Capistrono said:


> One of my rats, as many do, died from breathing problems and this story brought tears to my eyes.  They sound like wonderful rats.
> I hope you gave that 'breeder' what he deserved.
> 
> Was Pichu named after the Pokemon, by any chance?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

That's adorable! Do you have pictures of them?

No, don't apologize. Hearing stories like this just reminds me what great animals rats are. ^^ Are you going to get more rats soon?


----------

